# A4 Drift?



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*A4 drift ?*




























This project was started in the spring of 2010 - it is still in its developmental stages. 
This execution of a purpose built b5 seems to be a first in the U.S. Therefore, there is very limited information as to how to develop a drift B5, and so, any feedback and constructive criticism is welcome. 



*Engine:* 
GT2871 Turbo 
Maestro7 Software 
Tyrolsport upgraded side mount intercooler 
Custom 3in Vband exhaust 
Scat Rods 
ARP Hardware 


*Drivetrain:* 
Custom modifications to convert to RWD performed by Tyrolsport. 
034/Apikol rear diff mount with "race" poly 
034/Apikol rear diff carrier bushings 
034 front and rear subframe bushings 

Southbend one piece steel flywheel with stock rated unsprung clutch disc 
Stern race "snub", engine, trans mounts 


*Suspension/Steering* 
Tein custom coilovers with adjustable dampers. 
Spring rate: 800lb(F) 1000lb(R) 
Modified suspension pickup points for additional camber 
Modified steering uprights for additional steering/drift angle 
HSport f/r sway bars 
Powerflex bushings at all corners 

*Brakes* 
Tyrolsport Brake Stiff. Kit. 
Combination of Hawk 9012 "blue" and stock audi pads depending on the track. 


*Wheels:* 
SSR Competition Type C 17X8.5 +35 
Rotiform NUE 17X8 +30 
or a combination of stock wheels during practice days. 


*Tires:* 
Kumho XS or Falken RT615 


*Safety:* 
Recaro Profi XL drivers seat 
Corbeau Forza passenger seat 

*Weight Reduction:* 
Bone stock original weigh in = 3295lbs 
Latest weigh in = 2960 




*Latest Vids* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3VyGdLv-dk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49csQ9XFOKs


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

Why not? Go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

How exactly are you planning on going about this? Converting a quattro to rear drive?


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Awarof4)*

theres a rwd a4 on youtube. they welded the front differentials or something like that. its Bada$$ here's the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxP6loGqHMg


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (vince8995)*

ya do it i would love to c it done. and i am thinking of geting a a4 with a blown motor and building a drag car..


----------



## BLK_A4 (Sep 9, 2009)

Please do it! Then let me know how it goes. I have been concidering doing this for a while but i wish i i just had two A4's though lol.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (97 AudiA4 kid)*

I would do it if I had a spare rear diff and a spare tranny. As stated earlier weld up the center differential and remove the front axles. HOWEVER when you remove the front axles you need to use the outter part (cut off precisely) to run in the wheel bearing so you don't destroy the bearing.


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (autocross16vrocco)*

would it be easier to use a front trak car?


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

don't let these guys know you can't drift an awd car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywmItBbdskQ
if you do it do it right! don't bring shame to the a4 family like this guy did...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMDqzeFzVuc


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

i want to punch that guy in the face for having that ugly a$$ body kit, and spoiler. pitiful


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (vince8995)*

hella ya. that bit is ugly. we should find that car and rip that ish off


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

welded torsen, stubs for front cvs, and disconnected wheel speed sensors. pretty basic. i wouldn't do it because of the horrible horrible horrible weight distribution of the b5 and how much b5 suspension tuning sucks compared to cars you'd be up against, like the 240.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

drop a v8 in that bitch and make it rear wheel drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (P Q)*

id love to make it a v8, but ill take it one step at a time.


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (mikmot)*

im tryin to get a wrecked 96 b4 to make a drag car. i like being different


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

eh, why?
As stated before the B5 chasis wouldnt be that great for drifting or anything RWDish.
just have fun with quattro and pick up a 240 or miata for less than the cost of the conversion for RWD fun


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

cause their r alot of 240s and miatas but u will never c a rwd a4. its all about being different. but that my opinion.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_cause their r alot of 240s and miatas but u will never c a rwd a4. its all about being different. but that my opinion.


you are 15-18 right? You have to be to make his statement. It is all about being different until being different is retarded. There is a reason most pro drifters drive 240s and the like off the track, they only drive those other cars on the track because a sponsor pays them to. They are cheap, plentiful and extremely capable in the right hands. 
The B5 is a heavy pig and without a boat load of money you will not make it as good at drifting as a 240 etc.. Why would you spend that money anyways? Might as well burn it to keep warm.
It's just like all the new 12v owners that want to turbo the V6 they just bought and the only reason they have is "to be different." Just go buy another car, that's different.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
It's just like all the new 12v owners that want to turbo the V6 they just bought and the only reason they have is "to be different." Just go buy another car, that's different.

excuse me, but i have a 30v and am going to be completly beilding my engine from the ground up next summer twin turbo setup


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zombieattack)*

ok i wasnt saying i was going to drift the car. and ya i no they r good drift cars and their r alot out their tats y my friend is selling his jetta for a 240. and ya im 15. and in the world of drag racing being different is ether a chance to hav the best appering car or the best enginerd car. so i really could care less if i had a good drift car.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince8995* »_
excuse me, but i have a 30v and am going to be completly beilding my engine from the ground up next summer twin turbo setup


HA if I had a nickel for every time that has been said. Why waste your money? Buy a 2.7, bore it out and upgrade the turbos. Oh wait, different right? And money can't be your reason if you are really and truly building it "from the ground up"

_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_and in the world of drag racing being different is ether a chance to hav the best appering car or the best enginerd car. so i really could care less if i had a good drift car. 


No kid, having the fastest car down the down the 1/4 mile is how you win drag races. Buy a 5.0 mustang and spend less money. You don't understand what these "different" projects cost.


_Modified by zombieattack at 11:16 PM 3/7/2010_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
HA if I had a nickel for every time that has been said. Why waste your money? Buy a 2.7, bore it out and upgrade the turbos. Oh wait, different right? And money can't be your reason if you are really and truly building it "from the ground up"
No kid, having the fastest car down the down the 1/4 mile is how you win drag races. Buy a 5.0 mustang and spend less money. You don't understand what these "different" projects cost.

_Modified by zombieattack at 11:16 PM 3/7/2010_

hes right..... listen to him.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

For those that don't know MikMot, it seems like he might be at it again......here is his last project(For those that think being different is "retarded":
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4264492


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_For those that don't know MikMot, it seems like he might be at it again......here is his last project(For those that think being different is "retarded":
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4264492


I've seen his previous work because this is his second "A4 Drift" thread. In his first thread after seeing his abilities I told him more power to him. My "retarded" posts are directed towards 15 year olds with no common sense.


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (zombieattack)*

for fact i hav hell of a lot of common sence but u will not c it cause u dont no me. and it was really my dads idea for a very different drag car. so i said heydad lets get a audi a4 just like mine. gut it put a 350 small block tub it out and put a ford 9" under the ass end. so i really think u should not judge my though cause u really dont no me and how i do my stuff


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (97 AudiA4 kid)*

yeah....
well in any case, going back to the orginal topic, i just bought the new project car.
silver sedan 1.8t quattro manual.
removing the diffs today to start the process. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Removing the diffs???
Unbolt the tailshaft of the tranny that houses the Torsen and weld the Torsen up so it can't differentiate power from front to rear. It'll basically look like any welded differential after welding:








Disconnect the wheel speed sensors, or your ABS will try activating your rear brakes for traction control and not like having them spin at a far different speed from the front tires.
Disconnect your front CVs. You'll be disassembling those and basically running the very outside with the CV boot on it and a plug to keep the grease you put inside the boot inside. Hose clamp the plug in.
Done.
It can be done in 6 easy hours, max. If you want, you can pull apart the rear diff and weld it up too. I would.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

took less than an hour. i already had a custom center diff spool ready for the install. all that you said was already done before you posted.








but, the wheel speed sensors were left in. i intentionally purchased a car with no esp. 
also, the outer cv's were disassembled completely, including the cage and the balls, so no boot is necessary.
the result? its pretty funny. ill post some videos after the next upcoming drift practice event.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

time to take the quattro badge off.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

yeah.. so i got the car this past weekend. the car came with a slight engine tap at startup, i figured it was a cam chain tensioner going bad or maybe oil sludge.
i dropped the oilpan today to replace the oil pump pickup tube and clean out any sludge if there was any, and this is what i found in the oil pan.








HOLY..
thats the thrust bearings for the crank. 
checked the crank for walk, and its got a quarter inch of play.. 








that means that all 4 pieces of the bearings are out of the number 3 crank main cap.
the question is... where are the other 3 pieces of the bearing.....


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (mikmot)*

HOLY CRAP.
i wonder what make the baring break.
but its good it isnt ur daily driver.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (97 AudiA4 kid)*

wow.. after further inspection, i need a short block.. wow.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

got one. thanks [email protected]


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

Im excited, keep it up


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (United12)*

To the OP, your ethic commands respect. You work fast. Any extra power for the new block?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

power can come later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for now, id like to get my car up and running.








at this point, considering i havent taken a b5 out to a drift session ever, im more concerned about my diff setup and suspension/alignment setup. if everything turns out good, then ill focus on power.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*









stripping down the "new" engine. prepping for new bearings, seals and gaskets.
.
.
.
.
























good number 3 crank main bearing cap next to my destroyed cap.
and closeups. this destruction happened because the engine mysteriously spit out the thrust bearing that normally sits in the cap.
.
.
.
.








good crankshaft at main bearing 3
.
.
.
.








my crankshaft at main bearing 3 with deep scores... no good.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (97 AudiA4 kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_for fact i hav hell of a lot of common sence but u will not c it cause u dont no me. and it was really my dads idea for a very different drag car. so i said heydad lets get a audi a4 just like mine. gut it put a 350 small block tub it out and put a ford 9" under the ass end. so i really think u should not judge my though cause u really dont no me and how i do my stuff

for fact tis mad meez lollz'd soes lowds i woke mine nooburs.
common sense would tell you that learning to communicate will become an important tool after "the highz schoolz" even if all you want to do is drag race.


_Modified by Elballoonrat at 9:50 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Elballoonrat)*










got a chance to start working on the car a bit.
"new" block completely disassembled. 
time to start pulling the old engine out.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

The boy is on a mission. I'm sitting here in my comfy chair just watching this thread happen in person from ten feet away. If I didn't have a cappuccino in one hand and a brownie in the other, the process might actually go faster.


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tyrolkid)*

haha i feel the same way. Everytime I log on something new is done. Its not like that with most build threads. 
OP you should set up a web cam so we can watch you work your magic in real time


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (United12)*

Nice work. So much has happened since I last posted/looked.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (autocross16vrocco)*

only moves this fast when the guys at tyrolsport are kind enough to let me use their facility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*









bottom end on "new block" reassembled with new bearings. 
next up is to swap the head.
long night.


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

haha this is so awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (laynehip1)*









zzzz..








getting late. may call it a night.
stripped down the old engine.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*









.
.
.
little more.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

awesome, i'm glad to see some progress.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (mikmot)*

when is it going to b redy to drift


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (97 AudiA4 kid)*

awesome!! keep it going!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*









engine completely assembled. ready to go in tomorrow night.
.
.
.
.








reflashed stock ECU 93 octane and race program GIAC flashloader. funny im doing mods and the car isnt running yet.


_Modified by mikmot at 3:23 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

If NY is as rainy as PA you should have all kinds of progress this weekend!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*









workin... hopefully done tonight..


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

faster, faster


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

Sick build, im impressed and interested to see the final product and video of it in action


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Zdriver)*









finished last night. was too tired to post pics on the fly,
but its done and running well.
time for some fun.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (mikmot)*

My god, words can not describe how enviouse I am. I'm not thinking about buying a beater a4 and bringing it to you for some rwd work. lol


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

No vids yet?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (United12)*

Which vid would you prefer, the "I smoked my clutch after doing too many burnouts", or the "The car is running but still has a ton of electrical problems" one?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

burnouts? you mean clutch kicks.....








electrical problems? i call it the 'new car' bugs. had to tackle the problems one at a time but its all fixed! 
vids coming soon i promise. i dont want to just post up some lame spinning the tires vids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (mikmot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikmot* »_burnouts? you mean clutch kicks.....








electrical problems? i call it the 'new car' bugs. had to tackle the problems one at a time but its all fixed! 
vids coming soon i promise. i dont want to just post up some lame spinning the tires vids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ooooh boy, this sounds like it should prove to be interesting.


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

You are officially my favorite person on fourtitude right now


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikmot* »_burnouts? you mean clutch kicks.....










in for pics, vids, sound clips, personal rides...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zombieattack)*

staring at my computer, hitting the refresh on this thread, hoping video's will be uploaded. lol


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome progress on the A4 Tom. Gonna keep an eye out. 
Cabbage says hey. It'll get a nice oil change this weekend. Redline.


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_don't let these guys know you can't drift an awd car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywmItBbdskQ



easy for a car with variable yaw







i'll do you all one better...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drcNADnEFWc
and a little s2 action 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

EDITED for ownage, and a spec list for that b5
http://translate.google.com/tr...icial


_Modified by REXone at 6:11 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Which vid would you prefer, the "I smoked my clutch after doing too many burnouts", or the "The car is running but still has a ton of electrical problems" one?
















i'll settle for a smoked clutch







but srsly, give us _something_


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (REXone)*

sorry to keep you guys waiting, but still no videos worth posting.
registered for a drift event on april 24th. ill be sure to have some decent videos worth posting after that event.
as of now, the only update is:
an aprikol rear diff mount ordered and on the way
wedge engineering custom recaro seat brackets also in the works.
recieved an order of a large black cloth sheet to replace the heavy factory carpet. 
working with some suppliers to figure out a custom suspension setup. 
thanks all for the support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by mikmot at 5:01 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (97 AudiA4 kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_ok i wasnt saying i was going to drift the car. and ya i no they r good drift cars and their r alot out their tats y my friend is selling his jetta for a 240. and ya im 15. and in the world of drag racing being different is ether a chance to hav the best appering car or the best enginerd car. so i really could care less if i had a good drift car. 

WEll you wouldn't be the first. lol. 
I have been drag racing my A4 1.8t for over 9 years. Love beating out V8 owners with my mid 10 second 4 door 4 cylinder family car.


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi2ptzero)*

ya. all i do is race but i dont race my audi its a project. but i love racing and i could not stop at all. i hav a mustang for me next year cause i race jr dragsters and i c civics at the track tryin to beat mustangs and stuff


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (97 AudiA4 kid)*

i feel like im being thread jacked...


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

No practice before the event?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (United12)*

034/aprikol rear diff mount installed.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

well, after a lot of research and phone calls, i decided on my suspension package. thanks [email protected] for the support.
tein custom coilovers on the way.
800lb springs front.
1000lb springs rear.
fully adjustable dampers custom valved to match.


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

Id like to hear how the apikol rear diff mount feels.. Im looking for something to stabalize the rear end on hard shifts etc..


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikmot* »_well, after a lot of research and phone calls, i decided on my suspension package. thanks [email protected] for the support.
tein custom coilovers on the way.
800lb springs front.
1000lb springs rear.
fully adjustable dampers custom valved to match.


gah i would kill for springs that stiff!!!!!


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (laynehip1)*

1000 lb. rear? super stiff. I have 800 front and 600 rear and it doesn't move much at all. I'm excited to see this thing sideways


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

Ya I have never ridden in an A4 with springs that stiff im sure it will be very at home on the track though, my vogtland coils feel soft to me after my previous setup


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Zdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zdriver* »_Id like to hear how the apikol rear diff mount feels.. Im looking for something to stabalize the rear end on hard shifts etc.. 


the apikol rear diff mount feels awesome. 
however, i ordered them with the "race" poly mounts, and i can 
report that there is a slight increase in noise inside the car with the windows up. 
perhaps with the "street" poly mount, the noise wont be as 
noticeable, but the increased noise is hardly noticeable unless youre looking for it.
mostly, you hear a quiet but deep grumbling noise under accel, and 
a slight gear whine from the rear diff under decel.
on the bright side, the clunking from hard shifts, and more importantly, the inconsistant wheelhop under drift initiation has gone away.
but more importantly, i broke something today while testing the 
new diff mount.





























the car is still driveable, but its making some crazy noises. 
i wont really have time to look at the car for another 2 days. 
busy season has hit tyrolsport, and it looks like the drift machine 
will have to wait till the end of the week. 


_Quote, originally posted by *laynehip1* »_
gah i would kill for springs that stiff!!!!!
















yeah, just remember to get shocks that can match the spring rates, otherwise the car will hop.
if you're interested, look up our tyrolsport website and give us a 
call or shoot us an email. we'll be able to point you in the right direction.
the kit im getting is priced around the same range as kw v3's.
but after all my research, noone makes a coilover kit this 
aggressive at this price range.
stasis USED to, but they recently stopped production for some reason.
kw v3's were the only other "off the shelf" option, but the rates 
were almost half that of this particular kit. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_1000 lb. rear? super stiff. I have 800 front and 600 rear and it doesn't move much at all. I'm excited to see this thing sideways










_Quote, originally posted by *Zdriver* »_Ya I have never ridden in an A4 with springs that stiff im sure it will be very at home on the track though, my vogtland coils feel soft to me after my previous setup

yeah, for the track or in my case drift, this spring rate seems to be required. 
with properly valved shocks, the ride wont be bad at all. 
we've installed kits with similar rates that ride surprisingly 
smooth over hard bumps, but feel rock solid in turns.
in comparison, ive ridden in cars with spring rates near stock, but 
with crappy $400 coilover kit shocks that were NOT properly 
valved that felt like the car was on bumpstops.


_Modified by mikmot at 11:24 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

coilovers being shipped today.








the crazy noises fixed for now. turned out to be my axles starting to come loose even after being torqued to proper specs. 
it may have something to do with the stresses on the axles being that its rwd with a spool rear diff.
i may need to find an alternative solution to this issue. maybe red loctite instead of blue, lockwashers or maybe safety wiring the bolts to each other.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (mikmot)*

updates?


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

To the OP: Mad props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (jamerican1)*

car broke again.
started to sound like a diesel engine. had to replace the cam chain tensioner and associated gaskets.
after i removed the old tensioner, i realized that the previous owner installed a junkyard tensioner.... why?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

started working on losing weight. 
first i need to start off with a baseline.
all measurements have and will be taken with a full tank of gas, 
clean interior and no driver in the seat to be consistent between measurements.








***bone stock in quattro mode 3295lbs***









***remove spare tire and tire tools 3247lbs***









***car in RWD mode 3228lbs***









tonight the carpet with come out to lose more weight. (remember, this is my race car, not a show car)
ill also need to make space for the floor mounted fire extinguisher (which is required for the drift events), 
and a clear canvas to mount the recaro seat in a week or two.
ill re-weigh the car after the carpet and any easy to remove sound insulation is removed, but it'll be a long on-going process, so no pics till i have something presentable










_Modified by mikmot at 8:53 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

man just show us as it goes along we dont care how pretty it looks well me that is.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (97 AudiA4 kid)*

sneak peek


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

















carpet out. time to get to work on the sound insulation under it.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

nice work I am curious to see what you can get it down to. Are you only going to run 1 seat?
Think of the weight that could be saved from things like airbags, wiring, stereo, seats. I am not quite sure how far you are planning on stripping it but if it is a track only car then I vote completely gut it. 034 racing is down to around 2900 on there track attack car.


----------



## nicholst90 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (autocross16vrocco)*

have plans for the carpet? haha i want black carpet so badly


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_nice work I am curious to see what you can get it down to. Are you only going to run 1 seat?
Think of the weight that could be saved from things like airbags, wiring, stereo, seats. I am not quite sure how far you are planning on stripping it but if it is a track only car then I vote completely gut it. 034 racing is down to around 2900 on there track attack car.

I had my 2000 A4 1.8t down to just over 2800 and that was still with carpet up front, full dash and 2 Cobra Suzuka race seats. I do have CF hood, doors, fenders and trunk though. Now with a 10 point mild steel cage it was right around 2920 lbs. 



_Modified by Audi2ptzero at 11:24 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Audi2ptzero)*

you cant beat the 'lbs per dollar' savings ratio of FREE.
carpet and sound insulation fits in that free catagory. (not to mention that this stuff is friggen HEAVY on an audi)
next cheapest 'lbs per dollar' will be the seats which are still in shipping.
with a CF hood, you can shave off about 20-30 lbs, but people have been reporting that CF fenders and trunk only save about 5lbs each.
i may think about replacing the hood at a certain point when i cant lose significant weight anywhere else. but the lbs lost per dollar on fenders and trunk, i may consider only when im desperate to lose grams at a time, or when i win the lotto


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

The CF fenders only drop about 1 lbs, I did them because I wanted fenders that matched my blue CF/Kevlar hood and doors. : )
CF Trunk shaves about 9-10 lbs.
Been playing the "shave weight" on my A4 for nearly 10 years now. Just sucks that the 10 point cage put about 100 lbs back onto my car. Was nice when the car was just over 2800 lbs.


_Modified by Audi2ptzero at 11:23 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Audi2ptzero)*

Yeah I said 2900 on the 034 car because that is what they list in their specs and it is a caged car like I assume this car will be.
How much does a stock A4 hood weigh? I have considered getting a CF one eventually to cut back on some weight but not sure if it will be beneficial on a DD car for occasional track/autocross use.
Also the stock exhaust is a pig. That is another place to loose some weight.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_Yeah I said 2900 on the 034 car because that is what they list in their specs and it is a caged car like I assume this car will be.
How much does a stock A4 hood weigh? I have considered getting a CF one eventually to cut back on some weight but not sure if it will be beneficial on a DD car for occasional track/autocross use.
Also the stock exhaust is a pig. That is another place to loose some weight.

Stock B5 A4 hood is around 40 lbs. 
Exhaust what is that?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Audi2ptzero)*

whatre the specs on the CF doors? who sells them?


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (REXone)*

thats pretty sick. But I wouldnt mind having this motor in my ride








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

_Quote, originally posted by *REXone* »_

easy for a car with variable yaw







i'll do you all one better...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drcNADnEFWc
and a little s2 action 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

EDITED for ownage, and a spec list for that b5
http://translate.google.com/tr...icial

_Modified by REXone at 6:11 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow!! Just went through the whole thread. If you pull this off it’s going to be the illest drift car on the track .Cant wait to see the final outcome, best of luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (RAUDIB5)*









latest weigh in...
carpet removed. still working on the sound insulation. probably be able to lose another 10 lbs at least after all the insulation is removed.


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

I hope your on a diet too


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (United12)*

Haven't seen any pics of the roof, so does it have a sunroof? 
If it does you can pull the whole thing out and replace it with a CF sunroof delete which you glue into place from inside the car. You can drop 27 lbs that way.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*

WOW. who sells this?
this ive always planned on doing, but could never figure out a presentable way to replace the original glass sunroof.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

found it..


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

donno how far ur willing to go, but glass is very heavy. you could always replace the rear/rear passenger glass. donno if ppl just use plexiglas or something stronger


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*










niiice


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

















recaro profi XL installed.
need to weigh the car again.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

























mounted ssr comp 17X8.5 on kumho XS 225/45's
still need to reweigh the car with the seats and now the light wheels.
coilovers scheduled to come tomorrow.
new solid engine/trans mounts and new clutch setup came in tonight. no time to put it in yet.
check the first page/post for daily updates










_Modified by mikmot at 9:25 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

It looks great. Glad to see you went for it. 
I've never seen any Audi other than that General Lee Audi drift competitively. 
Also, if it goes well the next one should be an avant!

Videos please?


_Modified by MSGTYetti at 9:45 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (MSGTYetti)*

Tein coilovers installed. 
Not worth taking pictures of the finished product considering its only about an inch lower than it was in the above picture... 
function is the most important thing as far as my suspension goes, so it required this ride height. 
at this height, the tie rods sit parallel to the ground allowing maximum steering angle/drift angle.
i need to find a company that can make custom extended tie rods like they do for those nissans....
this is the type of scenarios where i will be at a disadvantage compared to the likes of the JDM crowd who already have drift type aftermarket support.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*









out with the old...


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*









in with the new...


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You'll lose a lot of weight getting rid of the stock exhaust as well. Another thing, you'll save some weight with the wheels, but the most gains will be due to it being un-sprung weight off the drive train, it's infinitely more important and rewarding than losing sprung mass.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Euro-tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-tuner* »_You'll lose a lot of weight getting rid of the stock exhaust as well. Another thing, you'll save some weight with the wheels, but the most gains will be due to it being un-sprung weight off the drive train, it's infinitely more important and rewarding than losing sprung mass.

id love to swap in a lighter exhaust, but that ill save for the later stages of the build-up when im focusing on power. 
the main reason being : i plan on going with a non KO3-4 turbo, which means that ill have to run a downpipe/exhaust that matches well with that turbo. but because im not at that particular stage yet, ill have to wait on the exhaust. 
in terms of your quote on un-sprung weight - its true that decreasing unsprung weight pays back two-fold, but the gains you see with decreasing unsprung weight is noticed in chassis/steering responsiveness, ride quality and tire grip. you dont see any gains as far as the drivetrain goes...
but on the other hand.. when decreasing rotational mass of the drivetrain - you will obviously see a gain in drivetrain effeciency...
i think you just have the terms mixed up?
in terms of losing unsprung weight... the great thing about this RWD conversion is that many components are removed/modified where you lose a significant amount of unsprung weight and you will have a very noticeable gain in steering/chassis responsiveness.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

latest videos!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db1l9i1oQDU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAqxqe1howA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2FrmqByTB0


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikmot)*

that is so awesome.!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

Needs moar powar!!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am fully impressed. why the stockers on the rear?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

cheap tires to burn.
i have 4 sets of old stock b5 rims in the garage with good tires on them.
gotta get rid of them somehow.








perhaps ill refinish the rims and sell them off after the tires are used up.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

ups truck hit my car today.. horray.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

whaaaaaaa?


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (mikmot)*

Damn, after all that work!!!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

Its not all bad Pick up a CF trunk! it is a drift machine could always lose alittle more weight : )


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Zdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zdriver* »_Its not all bad Pick up a CF trunk! it is a drift machine could always lose alittle more weight : )

yeah.. its not all bad, but its still a headache to deal with insurance and all...


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

so cool, I love it! Get a bigger turbo, or at least a K04.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Projekt R32)*

i noticed this pic....








why haven't you taken the passenger and rear seats out yet? gotta be some good weight reduction there. 
looks like a fun time, hope you get the ins crap worked out quick. i'm dealing with that myself... no fun.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Projekt R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Projekt R32* »_so cool, I love it! Get a bigger turbo, or at least a K04.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








 yeah I ll eventually add power. I've been thinking either k04 or GT28R to keep the lag to a minimum.
But till then, there's still many more important things to work out on the car. 
Tonight I redid the alignment and added much more camber to the front and rear.
The last event chewed up the outside tread blocks of all 4 tires
Interestingly you can reposition the front lower control arms to add another 2 degrees of much needed camber.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (sirswank)*

Its kinda slow and loud but alltogether awesome! Too much fun. I think I need to buy the shizzbox B5 down the street from me that I've had my eye on. Gut the interior, you'll lose 350 lbs.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_
why haven't you taken the passenger and rear seats out yet? gotta be some good weight reduction there. 


Gotta drive the wife and her friends sometimes.
Need to keep her happy. The survival of this project depends on it








When I start to get serious, ill start pulling the seats each time I go to an event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Its kinda slow and loud but alltogether awesome! Too much fun. I think I need to buy the shizzbox B5 down the street from me that I've had my eye on. Gut the interior, you'll lose 350 lbs. 

Slow yeah... 
Loud? How? Its still stock exhaust
You wanna make a drift a4 too?


----------



## S4Lou (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

try adding some weight transfers before you start to slide and remember to clutch kick like a mofo. and or look for a driftbible dvd. but looking good out there, i cant wait to build another drift car, its weird to not track after 10 years


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikmot* »_
Gotta drive the wife and her friends sometimes.
Need to keep her happy. The survival of this project depends on it








When I start to get serious, ill start pulling the seats each time I go to an event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

while i completely agree that project life only depends on wife tolerance, i thought this wasn't the daily? i say replace passenger seat with a race one, ditch the rear, and if she wants to take her friends somplace, take the other car....


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (sirswank)*

its not the daily...








but i like driving it everyday.
my "daily driver" b5 wagon sits at home these days...
i know i know.. im just making excuses, i should just get hardcore with the interior, but i really dont want to drive the wagon around...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (mikmot)*

Wow this is great, So the apikol transfers lots of drivetrain noise to the chassis? I've been looking for ways to rid myself of excess weight on my b6 usp. I know the exhaust, 12 way adjustable seats, and the 18s have the go... planning on cf hood and get rid of my fog lights, the sai system and a ton of other junk like the spare tire. I wish I had another audi to mess around with, alas I'm only allowed 3 cars at one time. I'm happy to actually have something good to look forward to reading in my watched topics again. keep it up.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

this is sick! I know what you mean about not wanting to drive the old car and play with the toy instead lol. Definitely been there a few times.


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

Still want to borrow my "Sears" car magnet?


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: A4 DRIFT ? (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_ I'm happy to actually have something good to look forward to reading in my watched topics again. keep it up.

Same here


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (LiBlackRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiBlackRabbit* »_Still want to borrow my "Sears" car magnet?
















lol.
its was more fitting on the turbo monster wagon.
thanks though.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (mikmot)*

update: car is at the body shop getting the UPS truck collision damage repaired..
next drift event: may 15th.
more videos to come.
hopefully by the end of the season, with more experience and car tweaking, the car will be able to make spectacular drifts.
people on the forums keep saying i need more power, but i promise ill be able to show you guys that you dont need power to drift.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

This is sweet. I still wish you woulda turned your wagon into a truck though.


----------



## hypersnap1 (Feb 18, 2006)

so if you ever go bigger turbo, will the factory rear end and factory rear axles be able to handle to power? sick build btw


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (hypersnap1)*

Really... who knows. As far as I know, noone has taken a b5 this far with rwd and drift. 
What I do know, is that people have converted b5s into rwd before with no significant drivetrain reliability issues, and I also know that people drag launch 300awhp+ b5s at redline on stock drivetrain.
So I'm HOPING that I won't have any issues in the future either. 
However, you can't really be prepared enough... I bring a spare modified center and rear diff to the events.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I like what you've done so far. Keep up the good work.
I really think you should loose the daily status though and completely gut everything you don't need!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

getting the car back from the body shop tonight. 

asked them to NOT reinstall the quattro badge


----------



## iabide4life (Apr 1, 2009)

*Keep it quattro*

10 pages is a lot to read through so I don't know if it's been said or been posted, but keep it quattro... 

Put enough HP behind 4 wheels and you will drift just as well as an RWD... 

You can even do the 034 center Diff upgrade which will give you more transfer of torque to the rear... 

Don't get rid of the quattro  


I think this guy has about 700AWHP 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkXJST4bExs


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

I welcome and appreciate all suggestions and feedback (besides, i'm doing this for everyone, including my entertainment), but ill have to disagree with all of the above. 



iabide4life said:


> 10 pages is a lot to read through so I don't know if it's been said or been posted, but keep it quattro...


 
i know 10 pages is a lot to read, but if you read the first post on the first page, you will see that the car is already (and had always planned to be) RWD since the launch of the project. 



iabide4life said:


> Put enough HP behind 4 wheels and you will drift just as well as an RWD...


 How so? I disagree. why? - its simple physics: 
when you overpower the rear wheels, you get oversteer. 
when you overpower the front wheels, you get understeer. 
understeer is the opposite of drift. 
why would anyone want to put themselves at a disadvantage by making an awd drift car? 
THEN, why would anyone want to spend X amount of money in order to make ridiculous power 
in order to overpower all 4 wheels? 
maybe thats why no "purpose built" drift car has ever been awd. 



iabide4life said:


> You can even do the 034 center Diff upgrade which will give you more transfer of torque to the rear...


 you put yourself at a disadvantage by using a torque biasing differential like the modified torsen employed by 034 (which IIRC is actually from stasis) to participate in ANY activity that involves lots of CONTROLLED wheelspin such as drift. 
NOBODY who is serious about drifting uses a torque biasing differential because of the unpredictable transfer of torque that results from the unloading of any given tire. 
On the topic of differentials: as for the rear differential - Half of all the "bigger" drift events wont even let you on the course if they discover that you run a torsen type differential. 
Most upper echelon drift organizers require a drift car to be equipped with an aggressive clutch type, or a locked spool differential. 



iabide4life said:


> I think this guy has about 700AWHP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkXJST4bExs


 the car known as the audi general is a famous car, and i give it much respect as a drag car. 
but the reason he has that amount of power is because the general was built to be a drag car. 

there are many professinal drift car drivers that prefer their drift car to have 200 or sometimes less hp. granted - this is because some of those machines are less than 2000lbs, 
but the point is that peak power is not important in drift. but a usuable powerband is paramount in order to produce CONTROLLED drifts, not uncontrolled donuts and burnouts (which gets old quick). 
but one thing that nobody wants in a drift car is the massive turbo lag associated with (in our case a 700whp audi) but is acceptable in turbo'd drag cars. 

if you're implying that i make a 700whp a4, you speak like its an easy feat. 


[end rant]


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Drifting is based off of speed, angle, style, and wheel spin. Speed is how fast you go, angle is how angled the car is And how much countersteer you are using (not AWD...), style, and wheel spin, which is the rear tires spinning faster than the fronts. 


mikmot said:


> in with the new...


 I like this. 
I'm glad to see someone working on an A4 in this light; you've already jumped some hurdles and made it work, so have fun tuning it in!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

update: 
rolled front fenders- i was rubbing when i hit a bump mid drift at the last event. 
bled brakes. 
bled clutch. 
corner balanced suspension. 
maxed out dampening rear. 
front dampening now at 75% 

drift event coming this friday.


----------



## audee3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice build, im the guy who owns the black a4 ( now pearl white) doing a burnout in the youtube link on the first page. I did it to my car to have some fun in summer and it is alot of fun, but i like that you are actually going to events with it and having fun. I got alot of the negative comments too about how i ruined the car and that it wont handle good because it was meant to be awd, anyway good luck with your drifting season, keep us posted. Oh ya and also you shouldnt have any drivetrain issues if you ever decide to go for more power, im running a gt28 now and everything is holding up just fine.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

Yesterdays drift event was awesome. Still the first season, so I'm still learning, but my drifts are getting bigger and the car is getting more and more attention especially considering I'm the only audi in a group of only nissans.
Sadly, the event was on a weekday so I had no cameraman and no video footage.

I need a cameraman... any volunteers?

Hopefully, someone else got some videos of my car and ill post on this thread.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

Milkmot, are you going to FD in Jersey?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

i will be at formula D in wall NJ, but i wont be a competitor, not at that level yet


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

mikmot said:


> i will be at formula D in wall NJ, but i wont be a competitor, not at that level yet


Haha I meant attending. I went to Atlanta, about 90% sure were driving up for Jersey too.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q47mklVeii0

new vids.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

@ clubloose Etown ECB (east coast bash)


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

mikmot said:


> @ clubloose Etown ECB (east coast bash)


 I knew that had to be you when I saw it this morning at work:thumbup: 

Will Roegge and Josh Herron were awesome down here in Charlotte, hope you had a chance to meet them.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

latest vids..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acPjKLNHBXw

a lot has changed since my last post.

most notable is the installion of a 28rs with maestro 7 "standalone".

i wanted to stay stock turbo for the build, but i couldnt resist the crazy low price of FREE for my turbo upgrade...


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

for more details on the build thread, check out my AZ page.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/367416-Tyrolsport-Drift-B5


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

nothing but respect from me. :thumbup:


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow :thumbup::thumbup: were in nyc u from? would love to see this monster in person


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

you can see this car at tyrolsport. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

omg that looks so unnatural! awesome job mate.....thats really special what you have there...I bet it raises a few eyebrows..


----------



## MyAUDIsucks (Sep 13, 2010)

audis should have been made rear wheel drive


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

some more pics for those who are interested..


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

oops, wrong post..


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

97 AudiA4 kid said:


> for fact i hav hell of a lot of common sence but u will not c it cause u dont no me. and it was really my dads idea for a very different drag car. so i said heydad lets get a audi a4 just like mine. gut it put a 350 small block tub it out and put a ford 9" under the ass end. so i really think u should not judge my though cause u really dont no me and how i do my stuff


Sorry dude, But it takes an extra 30 seconds to type out each word and actually proofread each sentance before you submit, its s#$* like this that makes the other guys guys call you ignorant or whatever they called you. Take the time out, dont get so offended, and explain each thing with each detail and they might have a little more respect for you, As for the 350 idea, i had the same one, but make it an avant and fuel inject it, put a 6 speed in the car and make it look original.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/16911459

latest vids.. more to come.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been fun watching you and the car progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

someone buy my other project car to fund my drift car! :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5115155-FS-FT-99-Audi-A4-Avant-1.8t-5spd-164k-NYC


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

lol. not sure if im supposed to like that picture or not.

is that a man crack or .... 

well anyway, the car is slowing going through a transformation. im working in installing a cage over the winter. but as of now, the only updates are:

- i removed the sunroof and replaced with a stainless steel sheet.
- the car is well below the 3000lb mark now without the use of any carbon fiber. 
- winter driving school coming up this weekend. pics to come after.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lol its the message more then the picture...i love your b5 and so do others from BAR. keep the flame going lol


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Hope this hasnt been posted already!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdamAYnZls


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

yoffer said:


> Hope this hasnt been posted already!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sdamAYnZls


wish i had the money for that kind of power...
in any case, in the USA, AWD drifting isnt allowed in competition. RWD only.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

had some fun on a frozen lake: NEQ, winter driving school. got some funny looks when people only saw my rear wheels spinning.

on an ice skidpad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKwHy-ceNOM

a friend with a GTI on the ice skidpad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJqpK-bYEKE

a friend with b6 quattro on ice skidpad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8btfN489bkU

my car on the track.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Hluyzz6nI


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol gti was hilarious...if not a lil pathetic...but it's pretty hard to do anything decently fast on ice let alone it a fwd!

your car sounds wicked btw!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mikmot said:


> had some fun on a frozen lake: NEQ, winter driving school. got some funny looks when people only saw my rear wheels spinning.
> 
> vids still uploading, they should all be up in an hour..
> 
> ...



lol the gti circles...quattro ftw!
you should counter steer more on the a4...you have to throw the weight over to one side then the other



crappy phone video and very little space to play around....im waiting for my friends iphone 4 videos...we went to 3 different places this weekend so i have 5 good quality videos to upload. 
i was also on 1 stock wheel in the vid...after all the saturday buggin out i woke up to a flat on sunday.. lol i popped a titty that i had for about a month now


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol the gti circles...quattro ftw!
> you should counter steer more on the a4...you have to throw the weight over to one side then the other


if you watch closely, im full lock countersteer at certain parts of the vid.
throwing the weight to one side then the other aka, feint, or flicking the car, id only use if i REALLY need to rotate the car, or if im experiencing understeer at certain parts of the track.
on the snow/ice, i dont really have a problem with understeer.
with quattro, or fwd, i saw a lot of people using that technique on the ice to rotate the car.
with this rwd setup, it was too easy to over-rotate the car if i upset the weight transfer too quickly on ice.
it was a really fun experience to play with the dynamics of the car in these extreme conditions.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> crappy phone video and very little space to play around....im waiting for my friends iphone 4 videos...we went to 3 different places this weekend so i have 5 good quality videos to upload.
> i was also on 1 stock wheel in the vid...after all the saturday buggin out i woke up to a flat on sunday.. lol i popped a titty that i had for about a month now


its amazing how much more traction you have on a snowy road vs a frozen lake.
if you ever get a chance to go with NEQ to a frozen lake, you should try it out.
you'll be amazed how little traction you have even with quattro. 
most people are quickly humbled by the fact that they really need to learn more car control when theyre on the ice, but its an awesome learning experience.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> lol gti was hilarious...if not a lil pathetic...but it's pretty hard to do anything decently fast on ice let alone it a fwd!
> 
> your car sounds wicked btw!


i wish i had vids of the gti on the track, it was completely 90 degrees sideways for every turn.
yeah, but it seems impossible to have any fun on the skidpad with a fwd..


----------



## krandy09 (Aug 1, 2008)

really enjoying this thread, keep up the good work man.

and i think its impossible to have much fun at all in a fwd car.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah ice looks fun lol we dont have that in brooklyn..im sure there is a lot less traction on ice...im trying to upload my other videos today. they look really good compared to this vid. 

if only i got a chance to record all the damage (good damage) ive done to the streets of brooklyn thru out these last 2-3 snow storms we had. :laugh:

rwd is obv the easiest way to get sideways....what i love most about quattro is as soon as you steer 1 way, start moving sideways, turn the other way -on snow, the gas works mainly thru your rear wheels, even if your front biyas and even if all 4 wheels are moving..so its not hard to get sideways just gotta learn how to hold it...what i love most about this thread is that it has nothint to do with quattro lol the rwd a4 in the thread is beautiful...i wish my a4 could get sideways without the snow/rain


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

Awesome what you've done with this car man!! I remember the day i dropped her off  

Keep it up bro!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

O....

M....

G....

when will winter end..?

drift season needs to start againnnnnnnn..

i need to move to socal... where its never too cold to go drifting.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

You're damn right winter needs to end! Updates?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

maaaaannnnnn.....

nothing... no updates... waiting for the first drift event, coming in 3 weeks.

just doing maintenance to get ready...


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

new vids...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3VyGdLv-dk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49csQ9XFOKs


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so sick man :thumbup:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

nastyyyy :beer:


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey I was there! I knew I saw this car somewhere on vortex prior to seeing it that day at etown! Lookin good out there man!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what kind of cloth did you use for the carpet? also how much cloth is needed to replace the carpet for cloth?


----------



## ArielleA4Athena (May 12, 2011)

Elballoonrat said:


> don't let these guys know you can't drift an awd car.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywmItBbdskQ
> if you do it do it right! don't bring shame to the a4 family like this guy did...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMDqzeFzVuc


hahahahahhaha that second videoo got me laughingg spoiler is embarassing the pathetic attempt at drifting is embarassing, all in all just embarassing haha man oh man some one put that guy out his misery!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

James Himself said:


> what kind of cloth did you use for the carpet? also how much cloth is needed to replace the carpet for cloth?


still havent gotten around to putting in the cloth for the floor of the interior... 

its just bare metal with some rust inhibitor in the spots where i removed the sticky sound absorbing sheets.

im planning on putting in a cage during the off season so i can move up a class, after which, ill be able to get a better idea of how i should lay down the cloth carpet. - 
im getting there one step at a time, sadly im still focused on function over form. eventually, the car will be all setup and complete as a drift car, then i can start looking to make it better aesthetically.


----------



## 9918wagon (May 11, 2010)

Bodacious. Doesn't have much on the cabbage, but it looks fun.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it any kind if special cloth? I'm assuming you got something durable. I was thinking about using 3m adhesive to get it to stick, sound like a good idea?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

decent vid (i didnt make this vid) of my latest event.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSVNb8KluXQ


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

good thread guy. kinda makes me want to work faster but perfection takes time. 
Me and my co-driver best friend just picked up this 300zx. im setting it up for drifting as well. this is a video from the first day we got the car.[video]http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/b5blazing/?action=view&current=SDV_0001-1.mp4[/video]
haven't gotten much done yet on the 300zx cuase of my 30v build.
i just recently started prep work for NASA German touring class. i need to find a dynojet dyno so i can get my class sheets done. i also autocross a 2.0 8v and the 30v at the current moment 


peep threadhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5302022-autocross-pics-mk3-photo-heavy


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

b5blazing said:


> good thread guy. kinda makes me want to work faster but perfection takes time.
> Me and my co-driver best friend just picked up this 300zx. im setting it up for drifting as well. this is a video from the first day we got the car.[video]http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/b5blazing/?action=view&current=SDV_0001-1.mp4[/video]
> haven't gotten much done yet on the 300zx cuase of my 30v build.
> i just recently started prep work for NASA German touring class. i need to find a dynojet dyno so i can get my class sheets done. i also autocross a 2.0 8v and the 30v at the current moment
> ...



autocross = meh. 
i tried it half a dozen times one season. i never could get excited about it. i guess it was not for me. 
something about chasing after cones for 3 hrs and only getting about 5mins of seat time....:screwy:
but the sport sure is cheap...
have you tried any hpde's? a bit pricey, but a whole lot more seat time especially if you go to an open trackday. 

z = cool. 
i couldnt tell in the vid what model it was, but if it has hicas, make sure you eliminate that for drifting. 
im not sure how serious you are about getting into the sport, but for a z, id also recommend some solid rear subframe bushings and extended tie rods, and a welded rear diff = cheap fun nissan drift car.

NASA GTS = cooler.
my shop has built a few GTS cars. we do complete builds, from the standard mechanical race car setups/maintenance - all the way to custom tig cages and spec/classing the motor.
probably the only thing we dont do for GTS is paint.
i couldnt really tell what car you plan on building from your post, but PM me if you need any advice, maybe i can help.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

my MK3 jetta is my daily and my current auto cross car. my 98 a4 is what im prepping for nasa.
im actually doing my first evo hpde event soon. 


z= its a 90 its nothing special but it is an entire level car that i can get into and modify cheap. whats hicas?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been up to the valley but once this season. You still up there for drift events? I'll have to check out your car as its completely different than the last time I saw it. I've changed everything on my car as well.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey what happened to this thread and car. I'm going to be doing Rwd conversion soon came looking for old faithfull for inspiration. :thumbup: 
It did get walled out drifting?


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

finished off the last event of 2011 into a wall - so yes. 

no worries, the car is back together.
lots of upgrades being done during this offseason, lots of fun stuff to come this next coming year.

race/drift season starting again this month!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

ive been through at least 4 different exhaust setups..

id like to do something different..

what do you guys think about a 3 inch exhaust running straight thru - into the stock exhaust,
but with a bypass valve that bypass'es the stock muffler with a switch.?

kinda like the R32 exhaust, but goes from stock sound levels to open exhaust sound levels.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You can't just say you finished off the season in the wall with no photographic proof!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe im just wallowing in shame, and dont WANT to post pics. 

trust me when i say this:

all you b5'ers can be proud that this b5 is the talk of the town whenever i show to any drift events considering that its NOT an nissan.

with that being said, let me say this:

there were plennnnnty of footage taken of the crash including vids, but.,....... NO.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

What track where you on


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

not telling


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Hopefully I'll see you soon.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I really want to watch you put it into the wall. Just sayin.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

heh,

maybe one day, 

so getting back to my question, does anyone have any opinions on the exhaust setup i was talking about above?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Do it I was thinking of putting cut out in my car


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

cool story bro, pics or gtfo


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

mikmot said:


> not telling


I'll just find a Nissan forum and ask around :wave:
J/k


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

finished the exhaust.

i used a flapper from a used r32 exhaust.

vbanded the setup for easy removal and the option to switch back to the lighter single muffler for race days.

the flapper is routed to a switch controlled solenoid operated by the foglight switch (i have no fogs) 

the result: stock exhaust sound, and with the switch on, the exhaust only runs through the small single resonator and reroutes behind the stock muffler.

i may remove the small resonator in the future. i think the loud mode needs to be louder.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:****ing sweet looks funny but it serves it propose well


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha, I forgot about this project Tom. This is excellent, that thing has come a long way. I'm gonna resubscribe to this. :thumbup:

How far did my money last?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

XMB said:


> Haha, I forgot about this project Tom. This is excellent, that thing has come a long way. I'm gonna resubscribe to this. :thumbup:
> 
> How far did my money last?:laugh::laugh:


whats up man.

hope the turbo wagon is treating you well.
how many muscle cars did you embarass this week?
i was just talking about your car with my co-workers on how much we miss that thing.

i read about the rear beam issue. any ideas on why it failed? perhaps the reinforcement plates?

after i sold the cabbage mobile, i was well within budget till about the start of this year with the new turbo/exhaust setup and suspension parts.

ive kinda given up on the whole budget build thing - just trying to have fun.


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha, not many, car is still on jack stands. Got a replacement beam, just waiting on some new bushings, and MK4 rear calipers. 

Wagon is well and has been damn reliable, you built this thing like a tank. I'm working on getting a south bend clutch for it.

Yeah I think the angle iron being welded on inexplicably caused the beam to weaken and crack where the first one was welded on, no biggie. I'll just have to make sure I don't weld new ones on. 

Oops, hijacking your thread. Glad to see you took off the "budget" gloves and spend some cash. Car looks fun as hell. Might convince the girl to convert her B5 into RWD.:laugh:

Keep this updated Tom, its way cool.:thumbup:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Pics and vids of crash now!


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

heres the crash vid.

broke a control arm, a wheel and bent a few other things.
got the car back on the track in about an hour.
luckily i carry control arms, tie rods and other used suspension bits to the track as recommended by all the drift veterans.

later that night, i broke an axle, you can see @ 0:30 of this vid.






all in all, pretty interesting day.
i didnt have any spare axles. i had the remove the axle and drive it home for 4 hours 'one wheel drive'.
time to start taking axles with me to the track.
i need a trailer.....:sly:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You are so damn lucky. Never have I seen a crash so bad yet so little damage to the physical body.


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You are so damn lucky. Never have I seen a crash so bad yet so little damage to the physical body.


X2 damn u are lucky


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Holy ****. I was not expecting that. 

I can't believe the body was untouched.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Agreed your a lucky man. When you locked the brakes and cut the wheel you saved your own ass.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

added more vids to my previous post.


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

:thumbdown: for the crash

:thumbup: for the save. I'm guessing the wheels poke out just enough to sponge up the damage.


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, had the wheels turned. it took 90% of the damage. the rest of the impact went into the control arms and tie rods.

i thought i wrecked the car the moment i hit.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

mikmot said:


> yeah, had the wheels turned. it took 90% of the damage. the rest of the impact went into the control arms and tie rods.
> 
> i thought i wrecked the car the moment i hit.


Dude spinning at speed is sketchy to say the least even with the helmet you can see the "how did not destroy it" look:what:
I have only had a few monents like that. my racing career is young though:thumbup:


----------



## sme1997a4 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm planing on doing the same to my 97a4 Quattro any advise


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

sme1997a4 said:


> I'm planing on doing the same to my 97a4 Quattro any advise


Do it.


----------



## VAG-Slag (Jan 22, 2016)

DEAD THREAD REVIVAL ALERT!!!

Does anyone know if this car is still about, or even if the guys that built it are still on the forum? . .

I just bought an ex tarmac rally car (B5 A4 quattro obviously) and intend on turning it into a drift car


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

Built it myself. Taking a break from the car scene, but still on the forums here and there.

Car is sitting in my driveway collecting dirt and snow till I revive it.

Id love to help with any advice you need. Id be glad to see another drift audi build.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

oh ****

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VAG-Slag (Jan 22, 2016)

mikmot said:


> Built it myself. Taking a break from the car scene, but still on the forums here and there.
> 
> Car is sitting in my driveway collecting dirt and snow till I revive it.
> 
> Id love to help with any advice you need. Id be glad to see another drift audi build.


Hey man. Thanks for the reply, and sorry for the late reply! . . Only just seen your message as I don't really come on here much.

The car (Arnold) is "ready", and I've just booked his first drift day for next Saturday! . . Check out the build thread here (if it can be called that):
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a4-2-8-quattro-drift-project-arnold.256759/

The main thing I'd really be interested to know at the moment is if you performed any lock mods?..

I've modified the rack but now I'm at the end of the gears on the rack, so not expecting that to last long! . . If i feel I need more lock though, I'll probably just chop down the steering arms on the uprights


----------



## EvilSnow (Jun 10, 2015)

Is this an elinintor gt2871?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## D K (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm the OP. Lost my account pw. It's been that long since visiting the forum. This place has become pretty quiet?

The car started off as a stock KO3, went to a apr 3 gt28r then went to a atp mani vband 2871 then now a pag parts mani vband 2871after the atp failed from heat fractures.

The steering lock limitations were the reason why I retired the car from drifting. I was contemplating swapping a Macpherson into the car for more steering lock but eventually lost interest in the idea. 

Like I stated previously, taking a break from the car scene, but I'll be back soon to make the b5 forums great again.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

B5's really do have the worst suspension for drifting. They're just not good race cars in general. I still love mine though. 
It's a shame that no one is really on the forums any more. I feel like everyone is getting bored and moving on. :thumbdown:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> B5's really do have the worst suspension for drifting. They're just not good race cars in general. I still love mine though.
> It's a shame that no one is really on the forums any more. I feel like everyone is getting bored and moving on. :thumbdown:


I agree with all of this. I hope the forums come back. Instagram has taken over, unfortunately. Once it gets nice out, I have a bunch of work to do and will be updating my thread again :thumbup:


----------



## D K (Mar 10, 2017)

Car is for sale 😞

Follow link:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/9318629?page=1


----------

